# [Winamp] Real Audio Codec



## Bigbutcher (27. April 2004)

Moin Moin,

ich suche zZ für Winamp einen Codec mit dem ich Real Audio Files abspielen kann. Tara war bisher der einzige den ich gefunden hab, da man jedoch den Real Player installieren muss find ich das ein bisschen Witzlos, dann brauch ich den Codec nicht.
Kennt jmd zufällig einen Codec der funktioniert?

MfG

BB


----------



## jore (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiss ist der codec von Real geschützt und darf nur von Real bzw. Lizenznehmern veröffentlicht werden. Bis jetzt hat wohl noch niemand Zeit und Geld investiert ein Plugin zu programmieren. Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: hab auch keinen gefunden  

Ich schätze so ein Plugin würde dann auch Geld kosten und wer würde das schon bezahlen..


Gruß

jore


----------

